# Big colorful fish



## whnthsungoesdwn (Mar 27, 2005)

Does any one know of any medium size colorful fish for a heated freshwater 15 gallon tank? thanks-kelly


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

hmmmm, guppies and tetras can be pretty colorful, rams and kribs can be too.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well do you want one species or many species of fish?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

go African Peacocks bro! Most colorful FW species there is! IMO. Nothing can match them other then the blue ram is pretty cool.


----------



## whnthsungoesdwn (Mar 27, 2005)

doesnt matter how many species. thanks for all of your help! also, does any one know if Petsmart is a good place to buy the fish?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Just turn around and run away now..turn around slowly and run fast, k?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its depends on the store, some are good some are not. Dont always rely on what they tell you for info sometimes it is completely wrong.


----------



## whnthsungoesdwn (Mar 27, 2005)

im guessing that means petsmart is not a good place? im really sorry, im new to the bigger aquarium thing, ive only had goldfish, bettas, and tetras before


----------



## whnthsungoesdwn (Mar 27, 2005)

yea theyve been completely wrong with me before, but im not sure where to get the fish


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i agree with the rams, or some kind of tetra, maybe the fancy guppies


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

How about honey or dwarf gouramis?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

MalawianPro @ Mon Mar 28 said:


> go African Peacocks bro! Most colorful FW species there is! IMO.  Nothing can match them other then the blue ram is pretty cool.


Peacocks in a 15g?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

sure why not! LOL actually i never caught the 15g part, scratch that idea...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Get a pair of rainbows or a trio of Julidochromis (just about any species). THat would be my opinion for a 15 gallon tank. (Cant help it. I've got cichlid crazed disease right now!)


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Petsmarts fish are alright, just make sure you research the species before you buy. Also may I suggest a dwarf gourami, or a school of fish such as tetras barbs or rasbaras?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

How bout a pair of Blue Rams?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

15G? I'd keep in a bigger one. Well, don't mean about the stocking but i think they can go beautifully with bigger tanks.!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> 15G? I'd keep in  a bigger one. Well, don't mean about the stocking but i think they can go beautifully with bigger tanks.!


\

what would you keep in a bigger one?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I mean rams in a bigger tank is a beautiful setting


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a 10 gallon with 4 swordtails and they are a bright oragne or you could go with some dwarf cichlids. Just about all the cichlids look very colorful. But be carefull that you read how big they get, some can get up to 12 inches.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I just thought of a few of my favorite fish since my last post. I really love loaches and a colorful loach is the ****** Loach. Also some Gouramis would look great and they come in all sorts of colors, although with gouramis a few tiger barbs would be out which i love so much too.


----------

